# head unit w/ smallest footprint



## aIIan (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm starting to lay out the plans for a small mini 12v boombox for my work truck and I'm looking for a *cheap* head unit with a very small footprint, specifically depth wise.

Doesn't need to play CDs, just looking for AM/FM and and an aux jack.

Any ideas?


----------



## Wattser93 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd normally never recommend Dual, but I think they're perfect for this.

$38, and it doesn't have a CD player so it's 7" x 4" x 2", saving a lot of depth over a CD playing unit.
http://www.amazon.com/Dual-XR4110-Dash-Receiver-Inputs/dp/B002OMB7FE


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Parrot Asterroid. Its perfect, except for the price.


----------



## aIIan (Sep 29, 2011)

Wattser93 said:


> I'd normally never recommend Dual, but I think they're perfect for this.
> 
> $38, and it doesn't have a CD player so it's 7" x 4" x 2", saving a lot of depth over a CD playing unit.
> Amazon.com: Dual XR4110 In-Dash MP3, WMA, AM/FM Receiver with Front Panel USB, SD Card, and 3.5mm Aux Inputs (Gray): Car Electronics


Just found that too but this little snippet worried me:

"5 Watts RMS x 4 channels at 4 ohms"

I doubt I'd even be able to hear the dang thing.

Are head units bridgeable? I don't _need_ for channels


----------



## aIIan (Sep 29, 2011)

Angrywhopper said:


> Parrot Asterroid. Its perfect, except for the price.


Yeah, that would be perfect. But just a bit out of my price range.

Fusion's MS-RA200KTS would be nice too. I love their head units, they're the only ones to ever last more than one season in our boat :thumbsup:


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

In Phase IPS100SSD SD/AUX/AM/FM/Line out 60wx4 3.25" deep if you can get one-I have a couple in stock-but in the UK, RRP £59.99, as far as I know it's discontinued


----------



## groundcontrol873 (Jul 19, 2010)

alpine ida series


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

aIIan said:


> Just found that too but this little snippet worried me:
> 
> "5 Watts RMS x 4 channels at 4 ohms"
> 
> ...


no they are not


----------



## nateberrier (Dec 15, 2011)

groundcontrol873 said:


> alpine ida series


x2 on this, 
I had an ida x200 and it was much smaller, it has no cd drive of course


----------



## groundcontrol873 (Jul 19, 2010)

check ebay


----------

